# couple ladies



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

couple gal's i caught recently sorry pics are a little blurry.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

very nice, Local ?? Haven't done bass in awhile Is it that time of the year that they are on the beds??


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Very nice. I was curious if they were on the bed yet? First few weeks of march are my favorite time to bass fish.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

pigs!!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I went out Friday and could see beds everywhere on Juniper, but there was nothing on them. I think they made the beds when that warm streak came through, but now they have backed off of them.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Good start to spring!


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice catch its almost about that time for them.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

They were from N mobile county.. one from a public lake. Both eat a pumpkinseed zoom lizard


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work & thanks for sharing.
catch 'em up.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I shouldn't be long and we will see some of the Kings bass. Good looking fish.


----------



## vvskycop (Sep 11, 2012)

nice fish brother, thanks for the pics and report


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I am jealous. A couple fat girls


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Bigdaddy's said:


> I am jealous. A couple fat girls


Any man who says he don't spend at least a couple days each spring looking for a few fat girls is lying.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

TheFlounderPounder said:


> Any man who says he don't spend at least a couple days each spring looking for a few fat girls is lying.


I spend a lot more than a few days....lol. More like EVERY day!!


----------



## jpippin (Jun 13, 2012)

Great fish man!


----------

